# Make Up Artist !



## kimmatador (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey guys here is a Make up Aritst, very skilled and been into many internation enevnt and show. she does make up with a surirgical precision. 
Does micro beauty, short movie shoot and more even bridal make up

if anyone is ingterested or can help me to extend the network even through other free lancer i'll be so greatfull

contact or sms me on 055- 84 750 95

Thanks alot ^^ guys, looking forward for your help


----------

